# Toast looks so cute sleeping. =P



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Toast does this quite often. He likes to sleep on his back with his paws in the air. I don't record very many videos, but I thought I might share this.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Aww I can't see anything..


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My god, he is such a chunker :3


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Sleeping beauty


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't see a link :x


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Awh he's so chubby!!!! Adorable!


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 3, 2015)

Aww, how cute he is. Quite a hefty little guy!


----------

